# Dog whistles for pigeons?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thinking about clicker training pigeons, I remembered dog whistles. Can pigeons hear them? Does the whistle sound annoy or scare them? It would be great if they could be used as a trap signal. That sound travels longer distances, if I remember correctly, so it would be better than can shaking. Has anybody tried this? Or do "pigeon whistles" exist?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Dog whistles should work, if they give you that "look" when you blow the whistle, they should hear it  I believe that as long as they can hear a sound and associate it to feed or trapping, it will work fine.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't thing that dog whistles sounds "travel farther". Higher frequencies actually dissipate faster than low frequencies (think of the booming radio you hear from far away). Some creatures hear the high sounds from further away because their hearing is tuned to the frequencies above human hearing. If you want to give them a long distance clue, use something like a high flag or rotating light.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The typical frequency for dog whistle or Galton whistle is listed as 16000 Hz to 22000 Hz 

Pigeons are said to have ability to detect even very low frequencies as low as 1 Hz but I could not find the frequency range specifying the upper limits.

Humans can hear 20 Hz and above

"Pigeon whistles" do exist atleast in another sense. It is mounted on the pigeon and produces a whistling sound as they fly over you


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

well i whistle and shake a can, some times i just whistle and they still come to eat i guess it would work just try it out and find out let me know if it works for you


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pawbla said:


> Thinking about clicker training pigeons, I remembered dog whistles. Can pigeons hear them? Does the whistle sound annoy or scare them? It would be great if they could be used as a trap signal. That sound travels longer distances, if I remember correctly, so it would be better than can shaking. Has anybody tried this? Or do "pigeon whistles" exist?


*Hi Pawbla,Be sure to have a 50 lbs bag of DOG food handy as you most certinly will have every dog in the neighborhood at your door step,and you just might have an angry neighbor or two LOL*GEORGE


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi Pawbla,Be sure to have a 50 lbs bag of DOG food handy as you most certinly will have every dog in the neighborhood at your door step,and you just might have an angry neighbor or two LOL*GEORGE


LOLZZ 

Now thats actually a practical concern


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Would be something to whistle train your birds to fetch you your slippers.!!!


----------



## Sheila1111 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Looking for advice on how to feed pigeons on the sly*

Hi,

I was feeding some pigeons on my roof but my landlady and neighbors went crazy. So now I need to be able to blow a whistle that my neighbors don't hear and go somewhere maybe a block or two from my house.

I am interested in this thread as I was wondering if a dog whistle would work. My favorite pigeon sits still on my roof every day and just looks at me even though I have not put food out in two months - I was away for one of those months. I feel so bad that I can't put food out and would like to put something in place for when the winter comes.

I was thinking to blow the whistle in the house while he sees me. And then go two blocks and blow the whistle. Do you think it would work? If I shake a can, I don't think the sound will travel that well- and I also need to be discreet.

Thanks for any and all advice. I love my pigeon visitors and they know my face clearly. (This wild pigeon came into my kitchen during the very cold blizzard last year and ate out of a bowl in my hands. I think this one that keeps coming might be this one grown up. It was quite amazing)


----------

